# M/TUG Brenda Fisher



## tugboat142 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi all
Does anyone have any photos of this Grimsby based tug Brenda Fisher. 
She tended the trawler fleets 24 hrs a day for 25 years.
She Towed the bigger vessels in and out of the fish docks.
I have seen hundreds of pictures of trawlers with the tow rope dissappearing off the photo but none of the old lass. I have one hopefully attached.


Regards
tugboat142
Grimsby


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

On the Grimsby "distant water" trawlers the duty free entitlement was 100 cigarettes and no booze. However it was normal to buy a "docking bottle" - usually Rum (possibly Four Bells, I can't remember). If the ship berthed on arrival there was never a problem with customs, you just grabbed your stuff and went home. 

However, if the ship missed the tide and anchored in the Humber, the mighty "Brenda Fisher" would appear to take all but non-essential crew ashore. The trouble was she deposited us at the quay in front of the Customs House! It wasn't uncommon for the Customs Officers to come out and tip everyone's bag out and confiscate any contraband. Because of this the docking bottles would be demolished in the half hour that it took to get ashore. What a mess that caused! 

John T.


----------



## tugboat142 (Oct 3, 2005)

*M/Tug Brenda Fisher*

What trotterdotpom says is absolutely true. We had to drop crews in the royal dock basin and they had to cross the lock gates to their taxis etc near the Custom house. All taxis where warned to come that side or they would have problems. I recall a taxi who took a chance and was stopped before they got off the dock and his car was strip searched, inside all the panels, seats out the lot. He lost the rest of the days business.
A funny story I recall was has we entered the basin there was a group of pilots waiting at the top of the landing steps waiting to go out to spurn. I heard one of the crew say look Bloody customs waiting for us. Didnt think much of until we headed out and I found about ten tins of Old friend tobbacco stashed all over the tug. that was a good day.
tugboat142
Gy


----------



## fred306 (Jan 7, 2011)

those where the days magic


----------

